# COL Danny McKnight Book



## AWP (Sep 19, 2011)

From Soldier Systems. I haven't read the book, but it looks like it will be on my To Do list now. It will be interesting to see his take on events.

http://soldiersystems.net/2011/09/19/crisis-leadership-lessons-from-the-streets-of-mogadishu/

McKnight's website:
http://www.leadingforfreedom.com/



> COL Danny McKnight (USA, Ret) has launched a website for his book, “Crisis Leadership: Lessons from the Streets of Mogadishu.” Additionally, since his retirement he has been conducting speaking engagements with public safety groups based on his experiences. COL McKnight retired after spending 28 years in the Army, much of it with the Rangers including combat service in Panama and Mogadishu.
> In “Crisis Leadersip”, COL McKnight not only discusses his perspective on the Battle of Mogadishu as well as the political climate and how it influenced leadership decisions. One of his main points is how such conduct can negatively influence operations.


----------

